# Micro Fuel Cell Powered by Biomass Glucose



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

When light shines on the light-active electrode enzymes in the chemical layer are triggered to react with glucose molecules in the solution and release hydrogen ions.

More...


----------

